# Rental property



## EugeneMcA

Hi,
We are an Irish couple in our 50’s with an 8 year old cat who are looking to try out life in France. We would like to rent a 3 bedroom house with a private pool for 12 months from this April. We want to try the south of France and are very flexible on location. We are currently looking at Var, Vaucluse, Bouches Du Rhone, Gard, Herault and Aude. Our budget is flexible and we are willing to pay the market rate for the right place. We are putting a Garantme certificate in place and would set up a Caution Bancaire if required. <snip>
Thanks, Eugene


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sorry, but we can't allow you to advertise for a place to rent here on the message boards. However, we might be able to point you toward some possible sources you could check out yourselves.

One small word of caution: renting a furnished place means there may be somewhat more "restrictions" on having a cat, simply due to the possibility that Kitty could damage the furnishings. (Possibly just an additional deposit against possible damage.)

If your French is up to it, the "usual places" include websites like LeBonCoin, PAP (Particuliers à particuliers - to avoid the agencies and their fees), Seloger. A few of our members (and regulars) have mentioned some home exchange sites or "sabbatical" homes sites that might be of interest to you. Let's see what suggestions the members can come up with for places to look.


----------



## BraveHorse

The problem with furnished properties in the South of France, is that the rent during summer months is double, or triple the price during winter months. So many property owners don't want to bother having a tenant for the whole year, they're happy renting only during summer.


----------

